# Web Easy 8 Pro with WordPress



## growlybear (Oct 2, 2011)

I just found out that a web site created with Front Page 2000 was not compatible with Word Press.

I'm in process of creating a new web site using Web Easy 8 Pro, is it compatible with WP?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Don,

What do you mean by _compatible_?

Please describe what you wish to accomplish with your site.


----------



## growlybear (Oct 2, 2011)

When installing WP 3.1.1 from my Godaddy site, a large red sign appeared telling me that WP was not compatible with my website created with Front Page. I think there was a conflict between .php files and a website created with Front Page. That's all I know.
All I really want to know is if there are people who designed a site using WE8 and are able to use WP?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you wanting to have the WP be incorperated with your WE8 site or do you just want them to both be options and standalone? (does that make sense?)

Here is a link if you want to incorporate them: Pranav Mistry: The thrilling potential of SixthSense technology | Video on TED.com

Depending on what outcome you want you may need to install wordpress into a different folder/subdomain.

I believe godaddy will install wordpress for free but I am not certain.


----------



## growlybear (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to have WP installed from my site on Godaddy. Since WP couldn't be installed on the site I created with Front Page , Godaddy set me up with a test domain and installed it there. 
Again my only real question is, are there users of WE8 who have installed WP successfully.

Thanks Don


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes it can be done...

WP would have to be installed in a folder or on a subdomain but it would work.


----------

